

It’s time to grow up. - wellboy
http://appreneur-diaries.com/its-time-to-grow-up

======
Throwadev
It's nice that you blog your thoughts, but I think posts like this are more
suitable for twitter than HN. What are others going to learn from this post?
You are just announcing that you are doing something else, there's nothing
interesting that others could garner from this. If you posted about specific
things you learned that weren't already part of the HN reader canon, then
maybe it would be worthwhile to post.

